# dcdiag /v /c VerifyEnterpriseReferences failure



## Naitauba (Nov 20, 2008)

Ran ntfrsult ds to check if the Server-Reference attribute on FRS (File Replication Service) member objects was null (empty). Server Ref was not null. Checked for errors in the File Replication Service log, none. Checked configuration in AD Sites and Services. Both DC's AD settings are correct. This seems to determine that FRS objects and attributes are not missing. Ran dcdiag /fix (make safer repairs) on both DC's. This error still persists. Appreciate any help on this matter. Thanks, gdw


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What error do you get when you just run dcdiag?


----------



## Naitauba (Nov 20, 2008)

no errors when running dcdiag (but VerifyEnterpriseReferences is not listed, so not tested). Only tested with the /c option. Thanks, gdw


----------

